# Do different materials produce different velocities?



## davea (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

a friend watched me shoot a few shots with my Hathcock g10 then a wooden version and commented that the G10 slingshot looked like it had more velocity or more 'umph.'

I haven't got a chronograph to test, but do different materials produce different velocities if they have the same design, shot process, i.e. will a G10 slingshot have a higher velocity of shot than a wooden version of the same design, shot in the same way, at the same distance?

Does wood minutely 'flex' when the bands are pulled, while materials like metal or G10 are arguably more solid?

Basically, i haven't a clue!

Personally, my G10 Hackcock always feels like it has a more solid shot than my wood or poly versions.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Velocity? Probably not, is what I "think". I'd chance that because it is a bit heavier you grip a little tighter and push a bit more into your shots. I think a lot of guys like heavier shooters because they "feel" more solid in the hand. I too sometimes enjoy this paradox with heavier shooters.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The frame material does not matter in the least with respect to velocity. It is the bands, their composition, dimensions, draw length, temperature, fork width, shooting technique, and ammo weight.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

might inertia have a part? heavier being more stable?


----------

